# هل لـ(ـبروبلين جليكول) أثر سئ على الشعر؟



## باب البحر (28 سبتمبر 2010)

لدي طريقة لعمل شامبو الشعر قدمها الكيميائي نادر الزغل .. و جاء فيها:

أنه يذاب 10 ملل من زيت الزيتون أو الجرجير في 50 ملل من بروبلين جليكول

و تعلمنا من المنتدى أن بروبلين جليكول مذيب للزيوت و الدهون .. فهل له أثر جانبي أو سئ على الشعر ؟؟
​و شكرا لكم​

* إن شاء الله قريبا أضع الطريقة هنا للإستفادة .. و معذرة لتعذر ذلك الآن نظرا لضيق الوقت*​


----------



## ايهاب غازى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل*

يسعدنى ان ارد على سؤالك بروبلين جليكول مذيب عضوى ويستعمل فى اذابة معظم انواع الزيوت وهو يستخدم بامان على الشعر ويوجد تركيبة مشهورة فى كتاب cosmetics and terotaries مستخدم فيها فى جل الشعر بنسبة 2% واكيد انت عارف ان الجل بيفضل على الشعر مدة اطول بكتير من الشامبو ولذلك هو مامون استخدامه فى تركيبات الشامبو والبلسم والجل وشكرا


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

هل : بروبلين جليكول يعتبر ماده لاصقه بالنسبه للجل الشعر


----------



## ايهاب غازى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل دى ماركو*

اشكرك على مشاركاتك المتميزة وعلى سبيل المداعبة هو الدب رايح عل فين ومستعجل قوى ليه
وردا على سؤالك البروبلين جليكول مذيب قوى وكده يبقى عكس المثبت ولكنه له فوائد مهمة لوحبيت
تضيف زيوت للتركيبة المائية فلازم تدوب الزيت اولا فى البروبلين جليكول اوالكحول الايثيلى علشان تدخله فى التركيبة المائية مع وضع تووين 20 او 80 او امالجين وده اسمه مش تركيزه حتى لايفصل بعد مدة قصيرة وشكرا


----------



## باب البحر (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للأخ الفاضل ايهاب غازي و الأخ الفاضل دي ماركو

و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة



و معذرة لعباراتي الدالة على الاستعجال .. و لكن كنت أكتب سطوري السابقة على عجل صباحا قبل أن أذهب للعمل .. و أنا كان بقالي تلات أيام عايز أكتب الموضوع و كل مرة أنسى و ما صدقت أفتكر

و أضحك الله سنك أخي على دعابتك اللطيفة :d


أما عن طريقة عمل شامبو الشعر التي كتبها الكيميائي نادر الزغل فهي كالتالي:

** و قد اتبعت الطريقة و قللت نسبتي التكسابون و الكمبرلان قليلا .. فجاءت النتيجة رااائعة .. و كلفني الكيلو 3.75 ج و يباع لدينا بـ 7 ج**



> أولا: المكونات المطلوبة لعمل 4 لتر من الشامبو.​
> لاحظ . أنه يمكن قسمة أو مضاعفة هذه الكميات للحصول علي الكمية المطلوبة من الشامبو.​
> 
> 1- 500 جرام تكسابون (مادة جيلاتينية بيضاء شحيحة الذوبان في الماء ) .
> ...


----------



## ايهاب غازى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل باب البحر*

التركيبة للشامبو اللى كتبها الاخ العزيز نادر ممتازة بس انا معترض على اخر جملة وهى عند وضع البلسم (وهو مجموعة من الزيوت والشمع ذائب معاه مواد اخرى فى تركيبة يطلق عليها w|o emulsion وهذه التركيبة لايمكن ان تمتزج بالشامبو بدون ان تفصل الى جزئين بعد وقت بسيط جدا الى طبقة مائية واخرى زيتية) ولذلك وجب التوضيح للاخوة ولكن تركيبة الشامبو العادى ممتازة مع ملاحظة ان العطر المستخدم لابد ان يكون من النوع المائى حتى يمتزج مع الشامبو دون فصل وشكرا


----------



## باب البحر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخ ايهاب


استمرارا و توضيحا لنتيجة التجربة:

1- لوحظ بعد اضافة زيت الزيتون مذابا في بروبلين جليكول أنه حدث "حرقان" خفيف في فروة الرأس (( رغم الالتزام بالنسب)).

2- لوحظ بعد اضافة الزيت المذاب زوال تماسك و غلظة قوام الشامبو بصورة كبيرة جدا.

3- قبل اضافة الزيت المذاب/ بزيادة ماء البلسم بنسبة قليلة لم تتعد عشرة جرامات (ظننت أن ذلك سيعطي نعومة أكبر للشعر) نتج عن ذلك كاااارثة ..
ألا و هي زيادة قوام الشامبو لدرجة أنه أصبح شبه (طبق الأرز بلبن اللي بقاله يومين في التلاجة - أو البليلة البايته)

4- بإضافة الرائحة العطرية (صانسيلك) أصبح الشامبو رائعا .. رغم حزني لغلو سعر الرائحة العطرية ( 40جنيه / ك )

5- قوام الشامبو و ثخانته يهيأ لي أنها تؤهله أن يكون تركيبة للشاور جيل و أيضا صابون سائل للأيدي "غير مضاد للبكتريا" ( و الحكم للسادة الكيميائيين) 



و شكرا لكم


----------



## م.براءه (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة

وفعلا يبدو انها طريقة رائعة

(((باب البحر))) الله يعطيك العافيه ولن شا الله المرة الجاية بيطلع معك شامبو

حبيت اسأل أنا لساني طالبه اذا حبيت اجرب هيك طرق لحتى استفيد منها في مشروع التخريج 

وين الأماكن اللي ممكن اشتري منها هادي المواد بكميات قليلة 

وشكرا لكم جميا
:75::75::75::7::7::75::75::75:


----------



## باب البحر (12 أكتوبر 2010)

احنا من مصر .. و المهندسين هنا دايما ينصحونا بشارع الجيش .. فيه ما نحتاج من الكيماويات


----------



## ايهاب غازى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم باب البحر حدوث حرقان للراس هو نتيجة لزيادة كمية بروبلين جليكول (فقط استعمل اقل كمية تذيب الزيت ) وانا اعتقد ان 50 مل بروبلين كثير جدا لاذابة 10 جم زيت زيتون


----------



## باب البحر (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للتوضيح باشمهندس ايهاب .. سأضع النصيحة قيد التفعيل إن شاء الله


----------



## الدكتور احمد (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمه بس عندي أسئله عن هذه الماده(البروبيلين جليكول) 
1_ هل تتوافر هذه الماده في جامعات السعوديه
2_ متى تتفاعل هذه الماده أو تتحد
3_هل يمكن أن تتحد مع النيتروجين


----------



## الدكتور احمد (4 فبراير 2011)

ممكن تعطوني مواد تتفاعل او تتحد مع هذه الماده


----------



## hosam taha (5 فبراير 2011)

برحب بكل اعضاء المنتدى واتمنى اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هالمعلومات


----------

